# City added ammonia to water system without prior notice



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

The city that I live in(which i cant say), in SoCAL put ammonia in our water without prior notice. Aint that a b*tch! They made the announcement after it was done! Days after! Which was around the same time that I finally did a water change. I checked my ammonia and ph levels, they were fine. LOL. BUT a friend of mine at petco told me that half of the fish were doing the death dance and many many died. The city also added flouride to the water without prior public notice which was also a problem in the past.







just thought i would share.. i know i would have thrown a fit if my p died or got sick cause of them!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would suggest using Amquel Plus water conditioner for water changes then...it neutralizes ammonia along with chlorine and chloramine in tapwater. That ought to protect your p's!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

i like seacheam prime the best. it also detoxifies ammonia. and yea flouride in the water sucks but so far i haven't noticed any ill affects on my fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats messed!!!!!!! if that happened here i would kill someone!!!!!!!!!!!! i have over $3000 worth of fish in my house (not including all the fry i raise and sell)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unfortunately every water district does add extra chlorine and ammonia (chloramines) to the water supply to battle bacteria outbreaks, especially after heavy rains. The only thing people can do is add extra conditioner during these times unless of course you are lucky enough to have well water.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Apex Predator said:


> i like seacheam prime the best. it also detoxifies ammonia. and yea flouride in the water sucks but so far i haven't noticed any ill affects on my fish.


that Prime stuff is so foul smelling.lmfao

first time i opened a bottle i pulled the most disgusted face. smelled like a rotten egg fart


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

smells like sulfer to me dave


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah that sucks man make sure to check your ammonia levels weekly now.


----------



## clhay1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Is it customary for the city to make these kind of changes to essential services without informing its citizenry?????


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

its safer for humans. The water district doesnt give a sh*t about your fish tanks. Thats your responisibility. I test my tap water every so often to see whats going on


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> I would suggest using Amquel Plus water conditioner for water changes then...it neutralizes ammonia along with chlorine and chloramine in tapwater. That ought to protect your p's!


+2 i use it in my weekly water change never had a problem.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, I feel your pain. At my old apartment there were no water issues. I could do water changes all day long with no ill effects on the fish (well, except stress). Now, in my house there is a noticable level of chlorine, so I have to treat the water as I change it









At least you caught the change before doing a huge water change. Now, I smell my water before changing it, to see how heavy of a chlorine level there is.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That would suck!

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

At my parents house we had well water, but i still used decchlorinator just in case plus it aids their slime coating.
Now i have to use it regardless, i use aquaplus water conditioner.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

clhay1 said:


> Is it customary for the city to make these kind of changes to essential services without informing its citizenry?????


It's legal to do it because it's not like they're poisoning their citizens. They're trying to keep them healthy. And, yes, it's customary to do that in a lot of places.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Apex Predator said:


> i like seacheam prime the best. it also detoxifies ammonia.


x2








Prime all the way!


----------

